# Jeans for big hips? lol



## niksaki (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey there,

is there anyone else out there that has big hips? dont get me wrong i lurve my hips, i love that they are quite 'wide' it makes me feel..lol womanyly?

anyhow the only problem i have is jeans! omg seriously its a nightmare going jean shopping! i end up feeling all flustered and like i need to lose some weight!




so for all those out there with big hips what are the best type of jeans for people like mwah?

i know skinnies are outta the question, been there tryed that and failed! lol

so what else?

Nic


----------



## Maysie (Jan 29, 2008)

I have wide hips myself and I find that wide leg jeans, boot cut, and slightly flared jeans with a low rise look best (not super low though, sometimes the "muffin top" effect can happen then). I feel your pain on jeans shopping. I absolutely dread going, and tend to stick with one brand of jeans when I find one I like.


----------



## AppleRose (Jan 29, 2008)

Go the mid-rise or high-rise wider leg jeans. And avoid belts.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 30, 2008)

don't bother with those low cut jeans, try mid-rise or high-rise instead. i also like the bootcut jeans, they do a good job at balancing your lower body features.


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 30, 2008)

I love Joe's Jeans in Muse!!!! they are made for me because they have a wider hip and waist. that being said- stay away from the low rise style because your butt crack will show when you sit. Yes, they are a bit expensive, but they will live on you forever till you wear them out.

ALSO- i like Paper Denim &amp; Cloth Jeans and it seems that Macy's has them on sale! yippee for me.

*EDIT:*

hahaha!!! Oprah agrees!!! (stole this from her site)

*Women with large hips*

Stacy London says women with wide hips should stick with a mid-rise jean that is slightly on the lower side in order to fit around the widest part without creating love handles. Also, look for a straight leg or a trouser leg, which falls down from the hips to create a longer-looking leg line. Ladies with hips typically have thicker limbs, and straight-leg jeans help give the leg a uniform width. Boot-cut jeans only serve to highlight the thickness of the thigh in relation to the knee.

*Best brands to try:*


Cambio
Lucky
Banana Republic
Gap
Womyn
Tahari
Levi's
ck
Marc
Seven
Citizens of Humanity
AG
Diesel
Joe's Jeans


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ooohh lordy, I have the same problem! Bootcut I find is a good style to go with, because there's a bit of a flare at the bottom it balances out width at the top. Gives you a nice, sexy curve too


----------



## daer0n (Jan 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love Joe's Jeans in Muse!!!! they are made for me because they have a wider hip and waist. that being said- stay away from the low rise style because your butt crack will show when you sit. Yes, they are a bit expensive, but they will live on you forever till you wear them out.
ALSO- i like Paper Denim &amp; Cloth Jeans and it seems that Macy's has them on sale! yippee for me.

*EDIT:*

hahaha!!! Oprah agrees!!! (stole this from her site)

*Women with large hips*

Stacy London says women with wide hips should stick with a mid-rise jean that is slightly on the lower side in order to fit around the widest part without creating love handles. Also, look for a straight leg or a trouser leg, which falls down from the hips to create a longer-looking leg line. Ladies with hips typically have thicker limbs, and straight-leg jeans help give the leg a uniform width. Boot-cut jeans only serve to highlight the thickness of the thigh in relation to the knee.

*Best brands to try:*


Cambio
Lucky
Banana Republic
Gap
Womyn
Tahari
Levi's
ck
Marc
Seven
Citizens of Humanity
AG
Diesel
Joe's Jeans
 This is actually what i had in mind and what i was going to recomend, so its great that brewgrl posted it!


----------



## ValR (Jan 31, 2008)

Great post!!! I have wide hips and shopping is a nightmare and I always wonder what brands might possibly work. Thanks for the list of possibilities.


----------



## AppleRose (Jan 31, 2008)

Try the Ralph Lauren and Tommy Hilfiger as well for jean brands. I second the rec for Lucky Brand, (they sell them in DJ's).

Mainly I find American designed jeans are cut to a more feminine shape.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Lucky

BKE

Levis

Gordmans has some Bandolino in wide leg mid-rise that would work


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 31, 2008)

So I figured the expert in hippy jeans should be Jennifer Love Hewitt, right??

well, that girl is sporting True Religion and Tag Jeans.


----------



## -KT- (Jan 31, 2008)

The problem for me is that I have big hips and a small waist, it used to be a big pain.Most of the time the pants I would try on had a gap in the back or were too loose in the overall waist. I have found that Levis 515 bootcut are really comfy jeans that well and come in a variety of colors.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have the same problem. I have big hips and thighs so its really hard for me to find jeans. If you find anything that works for you, let me know.


----------



## flychick767 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have hips, and my hubby loves the way my regular levi's look on me


----------



## niksaki (Jan 31, 2008)

lol i thought i was the only one !!

thanks so much for the rec's girls i am researching them all as i type haha nic


----------



## monniej (Jan 31, 2008)

dkny makes a great jean for a woman's body and they have a bit of stretch to boot. i would say they're somewhere between low and mid. just below the navel and boot cut.


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah and generally just try labels you haven't tried before!


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 1, 2008)

I am bottom heavy as well, but I love the way my low rise jeans feel on me, I can't stand a higher cut



. I guess next time I go jean shopping I'll have to try one of them on and see if it makes me look better.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 3, 2008)

miss sixty do some great kick flare and boot cut jeans which you really wanna stick with. like others have said it balances out the leg and gives better proportion to your body.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow, Levi's seems to be liked by a lot of people here!

Are there special styles you guys can recommend?

I heard they will custom fit you jeans for no extra charge, is that true?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 7, 2008)

lucky you! you get to wear those wide leg jeans

i love the look but i have really skinny legs so i feel like im swimming in them.

i dont know if they still make them but express used to have some of the nicest trouser fit jeans


----------



## Mot-mot (Mar 18, 2011)

ok so I'm from Vancouver Canada, and I was wondering if you know of any stores that sales high rise jeans .

I really don't know where to go cuz I'm sort of new in town and I really wish someone could help me.


----------

